# Ogle, Co.



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

Was up working in the Oregon, IL. area.. found nearly 200 Grey's n yellow mixed, as well as half frees.
Some very dry... others seemed very fresh. Heading home to Macon co. Hope it's
Not to late back down there. All were around dying or dead elm.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice find!!! I had a dream like that the other day hehe :lol:


----------

